# Meet Lola



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

We finally bit the bullet and bought a puppy after searching EVERYWHERE.

Introducing Lola, a cross between a poodle and a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.

It's gorgeous!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

There they are. What a sweetie, she looks so soft and squishy. Congrats on your guys new baby.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Does he/she get deep blue eyes! Gorgeous indeed.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute, Alym. Congrats on the new pup !

Stuart


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Mr.Alym, nice addition to the household. She is a cutee and the blue eyes are stunners....can i borrow her to go xmas shopping at the mall? j/k. 

merry xmas.


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

AAWwwwwwwww!


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

how old is she? so cute!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Still young, 7 weeks. Untrained ... 

Gonna be a looong road ahead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow congrats Alym!!! she is so cute!!! I suggest looking on craigslist for toddler pens and gates they are perfect and sometimes cheaper.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

Super cute! Get a carpet shampoo machine. You're gonna need one!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

We bought a crate, she has made it a den already. We have hardwood and tile and are restricting her to the kitchen for now (newspaper all over tiles)

Still need help though housebreaking - so much to learn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

a crate is a GREAT way to potty train. Plus it is a place they can go to and feel safe. Easiest way of potty training: 

First thing you do when you let her out of the crate is to take her out to where you want her to go potty. When she does, praise her, tell her good "___" I use "peepee" and "poopoo" with my dog. She now goes and does her business when I say those words.

Play and spend time with her after she is done potty (best done indoor so that she gets familiar with being inside and not go potty). After that, pop her back in the crate. 

When you bring her out the next time, do the same thing.

You decide on a set routine and she'll learn and stick to it. Say you take her out at 9am, 12am, etc everyday, she'll learn that she goes potty at those times.

My old dog used to wake me up at 6am sharp every morning when he was young because that was the time I woke up and took him out everyday. Up until I got tired of waking up at 6am every morning including weekends and taught him to hold it in and let me sleep. After that, he just slept with me until I woke up. Sometimes I even have to wake him up to let him out for potty!

Just a little from my own experience


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, Lola is adorable!!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What a sweetheart! That puppy is absolutely adorable. I hope that you have many, many years of happiness with her.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats on your new furbaby - and what a cute mix!! Your wife looks VERY happy, as I'm sure you are too. It will be a bit of work for now, but once she is trained you won't have so much to worry about. I'm sure you'll all have many years of happiness together.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm delirious from a lack of sleep - she cried ALL night  

But still doing ok.

Housebreaking is goin to be tough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Oh the nighttime crying is very hard. She misses sleeping with her littermates. If you can, wear and old tshirt for the day (even under your regular clothes?) and at night put it in the kennel with her, she'll miss you less. Get your girlfriend to do the same. 

Agreed for the letting out to pee every 2 or so hours at this age, and give the command "go pee". My older dog used to pee on command (no matter how bad she had to go or not). 

Good move on the kennel! I am pro-crate training. I feel theres NO BETTER WAY to keep your dog safe, and your belonging safe, when you are not at home. I still find it hard at times to leave my pup in the kennel when I just have to be gone for more than 8 hours, but, keep washable bedding in the crate (towels, old blankets) and simply wash them if she messes, but never scold her for messing when left in the kennel too long, she had no choice. 

Good luck! The puppy stage is painful... especially when they eat your $100 headphones


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

we have her in a crate, but the crate is open to the kitchen, which is penned off using a DIY baby gate...seems to be holding her for now.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Have you tried the old ticking clock trick? I've heard that actually CAN work... wrap it well in some blankets and the ticking will help soothe the puppy... just like on Lady & The Tramp


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

teija said:


> Have you tried the old ticking clock trick? I've heard that actually CAN work... wrap it well in some blankets and the ticking will help soothe the puppy... just like on Lady & The Tramp


i heard that too...I also heard about taking hot water bottles and putting under clothes or blankets with the ticking clocks so it's like having another warm body with them.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

its amazingly hard to find a ticking clock....anyone have a good...er bad one?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

thats funny that its hard to find one. maybe try a noisemaker, like ones that make ocean/heartbeat/rain/white noise sounds... not sure where you'd buy them, but when working with people with autism almost every person owns them.. but i wouldnt begin to know where to get one.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought the cheapest clock I could find from walmart, and put it on top of her crate, mechanism side down. Seems to be doing the trick.

There's a hot water bottle in there with her. What I don't know yet, is how to distinguish between crying for us to come see her, and her actually needing to go pee. Any suggestions on this front?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Trial and error. We have learned my puppy's voice. When the whining is constant after vocal prompts to calm down... We assume it is pee time. Use your judgement for when you put her out last too. 2 hous for a baby bladder is not unreasonable. Try to restrict water 4 hours before bed too... Helps everyone sleep better.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated photos coming soon. Thank you SO MUCH to Sherry (fraggalrock) for coming by today and helping us learn the ropes. You rock


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

alym said:


> Updated photos coming soon. Thank you SO MUCH to Sherry (fraggalrock) for coming by today and helping us learn the ropes. You rock


Alym it was my pleasure! Lola is such a sweet adorable little ball of fluff! its was so much fun to spend with you Natasha and Lola


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

As promised, here are some updated photos.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

She is SO cute!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

When Sherry (fraggalrock) came by, we bathed Lola. Here's a photo of her thinking she's a sea otter.

WARNING: CUTE.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

She is so cute and adorable, i just wanna squeeze her lol


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

beautifu dog! how is the house training going? what sort of expensive things has she eaten so far? lol. 

My pup has so far destroyed a set of headphones and a mouse cord, and attempted to destroy a laptop charger cord. He seems to enjoy electronics. Odd house accident too, but more out of confusion (new places, excess people around).


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

She still has to get her second set of shots before we'll start bringing her outdoors; so for now, we have her in the kitchen, in an exercise pen, attached to a crate. The pen has some papers in the corner; she goes there. She'll be 8 weeks on Christmas, so we'll book her second shot for Monday the 27th. We have a LOT of dogs in our building, so I just want to avoid any chance of parvo right now.

We take her out from time to time to play, but have been keeping a watchful eye on her to avoid accidents in the house. She's managed to outrun us and go on our carpet, once. Other than that, she's been a doll.

She has been biting a bit, but we've been using the strategy of yelping loudly when she does saying "owwww", then ceasing play for a few minutes. 

In terms of crying at night, she's gotten a lot better, and now typically only makes noise when she's soiled in her play area outside her crate - we have NOT been locking the crate door though. I hope this isn't a mistake.

What bothers me is that she has not been regular yet - I was told that typically they need to evacuate shortly after eating, but this has not at all been the case with her. She poops very randomly! We are feeding every day at exactly 8:30am, 2pm, and 6pm; she has open access to water all day, until 8pm after which we cut water entirely overnight. I'm amazed that she has grown already this week, surprisingly, it's noticeable even in one week. Is this normal?


----------

